# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  petites bêtes noires dans la pièce de mes rats

## Vero36

HELP 

Je viens de trouver toute une colonie de petites bêtes noires dans la pièce où vivent mes ratous. Je les ai aspirés et mis à la poubelle dehors mais j'ai très peur qu'ils reviennet et/ou qu'il en reste ...

Voilà leur tête :









1) qu'est-ce que c'est ?
2) Est-ce que ça représente un danger pour mes rats ?
3) Qu'est-ce qui les attire ?
4) Comment s'en débarrasser ?

Je n'en ai pas trouvé ni dans la nourriture ni dans la litière entreposée dans cette pièce. par contre j'en ai trouvé plusieurs dans le linge propre qui avait séché dehors.

----------


## vlg1728

coucou, 

je ne sais pas exactement quelle espèce, mais c'est un scarabée. Il est opportuniste et mange probablement fruits et graines, et divers déchets organiques qui lui passent sous le nez (feuilles, bois, déjections, restes de repas...). Ils ont probablement été attirés par l'humidité du linge en train de sécher, rien de bien méchant. Pense à protéger tes réserves de nourriture dans des pots hermétiques, et relâche ces insectes dehors, ils ne sont pas particulièrement nuisibles près d'une habitation.

----------


## Vero36

oui hier et aujourd'hui je me suis amusée à les attrapper et à les remettre dehors   ::  Bon aujourd'hui on en a trouvé moins qu'hier donc j'ai bon espoir qu'ils aillent squatter ailleurs
ils ressemblent effectivement à des scarabées miniatures.
Je n'en ai vraiment pas dans la litière ni la nourriture, ni les cages, j'ai vérifié encore aujourd'hui. par contre on en a trouvé dans d'autres pièces de la maison : toutes les pièces qui donnent sur les champs donc je pense qu'ils sont rentrés dans la nuit de samedi à dimanche ou on avait laissé ouvertes toutes les fenêtres...
A suivre...

----------


## Anto26

> HELP 
> 
> Je viens de trouver toute une colonie de petites bêtes noires dans la pièce où vivent mes ratous. Je les ai aspirés et mis à la poubelle dehors mais j'ai très peur qu'ils reviennet et/ou qu'il en reste ..
> 
> 1) qu'est-ce que c'est ?
> 2) Est-ce que ça représente un danger pour mes rats ?
> 3) Qu'est-ce qui les attire ?
> 4) Comment s'en débarrasser ?
> 
> Je n'en ai pas trouvé ni dans la nourriture ni dans la litière entreposée dans cette pièce. par contre j'en ai trouvé plusieurs dans le linge propre qui avait séché dehors.


Bonsoir, je viens de voir votre message sur ces insectes. Cela va faire 2-3jours que j'en trouve chez moi, cela ressemble bien à des scarabées, savez vous ce que c'est ? 
Et comment vous en êtes vous débarrasser ? Car cela deviens un peu chiant d'en trouver partout...

Merci  d'avance

----------


## Sha-ka

Ce sont des coléoptères, pour l'espèce précise difficile à dire, ils sont certainement dans un paquet de nourriture sèche type foin ou céréales, il faut chercher de ce côté. Par rapport aux rats ils ne le feront aucun mal.

----------


## Aniky

Ca ressemble a des ténébrions mais ce sont des insectes que l'on trouve dans la nourriture (humaine et animales) donc peu de chances que ce soit ca.
De quelle couleurs sont les pattes ?

----------


## Mam Bo

Des petites vrillettes ? Il faut éliminer la source de nourriture. Nettoyer à fond la pièce, jeter tout ce qui est colonisé, mettre le reste en contenants hermétiques.

----------

